# Low volume of coffee



## Tricky (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi,

I've had a sage barista pro for around 3 months. It's extracting a low volume of coffee, as less than a normal espresso shot.

I am assuming I have it configured incorrectly. Any advice on correcting this?

Thanks


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Perhaps you are grinding too fine? Have you tried grinding coarser?

Has something changed or has it always been extracting a low amount of coffee?


----------

